# Fantastic Corn Salsa



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 29, 2005)

[font=Comic Sans MS,helvetica,arial,times,times roman]-2 ears of cooked corn ----shucked 
-1 diced red onion 
-1 diced green pepper 
-1 cup green tomatoes or tomatilos 
-1 small peeled and diced avocado 
-1 tsp minced garliic 
-1 tsp or more finely diced jalepeno pepper 
-1 Tbsp rice wine vinegar 
-1 Tbsp olive oil 
-1 tsp ground cumin 
-1 tsp chili powder 
-2 limes juiced (i prefer Key limes(4)
-Salt, pepper or Tabasco to your taste 

Directions:
Boil corn for 10 minutes. Remove from heat and let cool . (Alternate method of cooking corn: Microwave for 6 minutes in the shucks. Cut corn from cob and combine with the other ingreadients.
Cover and refrigerate for 2-3 hours. Makes ABOUT 2 cups.
ENJOY!!!  
[/font]


----------



## callie (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks, Sush!  I've got everything but the tomatillos...sounds yummy!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks callie! Hey I would LOVE to hear variations on this that you try too. Always looking for something new!


----------



## callie (Aug 29, 2005)

I'll let you know, sush!  I can tell already I'll probably add more garlic (you can never use too much garlic!!) and more jalepeno.  I like things spicy!!  Thanks, again.


----------



## GB (Aug 30, 2005)

This sounds great DS!

Moved to the Salsa forum.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm gonna try this and add just a little bit of black beans to it. Thanks for the recipe Sushi!!


----------

